# St Helena



## Cisco

Seems the (passenger) shipping link will be finishing up next year...

http://en.mercopress.com/2015/05/23...gins-air-link-of-the-island-with-south-africa


----------



## spongebob

I am sure that the pending air service will be a huge boost to Saint Helena Island as the existing shipping service has been described as abysmal. This comment coming from the son of friends of ours who,with his wife, spent 12 months on the island under contract to the British Government in recent times. 
They are both NZ graduate scientists in the field of Flora, Fauna and environmental studies and went to St. Helena to identify and record the natural habitat of the area.
They were dogged by lack of equipment and services and long periods of response due to the island's remoteness and infrequent shipping service and they finally had to come home feeling unsatisfied with their own efforts.
An air service should be a great uplift for all concerned and should promote tourism of a kind that is hard to find.
I have a diary written by a relative of a friend of mine which do***ents in detail the family's immigrant voyage from London to NZ on the NZ SCo ship SS Papanui in 1907 which is proving to be a long task to commit same to type but there is a link here with St Helena as in 1911 the same ship suffered a bunker fire at sea and was grounded in James Bay. All passengers and crew were saved but the ship now lies in about 13 fathoms of water and is a popular dive spot. The air service will no doubt boost the access to that.
Bob


----------



## OilJiver

Much as the St Helena people will welcome the air service, I’m sure they’ll be sad to see the ship go.
A very different ship to any other (currently) having the title RMS and that’s for sure.
I guess she may be one of the last UK built ships to be fitted (predominantly) with British machinery. Anyone know if that’s right?


----------



## A.D.FROST

OilJiver said:


> Much as the St Helena people will welcome the air service, I’m sure they’ll be sad to see the ship go.
> A very different ship to any other (currently) having the title RMS and that’s for sure.
> I guess she may be one of the last UK built ships to be fitted (predominantly) with British machinery. Anyone know if that’s right?


QUEEN MARY I [=P]


----------



## Shipbuilder

I first went on the St. Helena run in 1974 in the _Good Hope Castle_, leaving in 1976. I then joined _St. Helena (I)_ in 1979 and remained there until 1990 when we all transferred to _St. Helena (II)_.
Happiest years of my sea life. The service was certainly not "abysmal," initially, although you could say it was slow at 16 knots. The run was Avonmouth - Canaries - Ascension - St. Helena - Ascension - St. Helena, Cape Town, and then back the same way. 76 passengers and general cargo. The food was excellent and the passengers generally loved it, many Americans declaring that it was superior to the big passenger liners. We had 13 months off the run in 1982/83, when we were requisitioned for the Falklands. The tiny _Aragonite_ filled in initially, followed by Blue Funnel's _Centaur_. The ship was nearly lost by fire on Halloween Night, 1984. Eventually, we were towed to Dakar where we spent a month undergoing repairs. The new ship has twin-screw Mirlees diesel (Built in Germany, I believe). 6,500 gross tons with capacity for 132 passengers. _St. Helena (II)_ does not go to the UK any more, which many believe is not a good thing! Catastrophic engine failure on maiden voyage resulted in 3 month drydock in Falmouth whilst a new engine was fitted.
I have written two books, mainly about _St. Helena (I)_ and they were a runaway success, both currently sold out!
Here is my u-tube presentation on _St. Helena (I)_:
http://youtu.be/GkDE6cEY5TY 
Here is the _St. Helena_ replenishing _HMS Brecon_ and _HMS Ledbury_ during the Falklands - I took the photograph from the helicopter.
Bob


----------



## Chris Isaac

Like Bob I did many voyages servicing St Helena on Capetown, Southampton and Good Hope Castles.
A friendlier bunch of people you could not hope to meet, I hope the new service treats them well.
I remember with much fondness the lovely young ladies from St Helena who would travel to the UK to work as Nannies. What efforts we made to ensure that they were fully attuned to British ways before arrival at Southampton. (Maybe that is why we were called The Male Service).


----------



## Shipbuilder

Leaving Cape Town for St. Helena, with everything the island required!
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

_Overseas Argonaut_ leaving us after standing by for three days, following serious engine-room fire, Halloween Night, 1984. Our two stewardesses facing camera.
Bob


----------



## OilJiver

Shipbuilder, many thanks for the information about the ship(s) and life aboard.
I remember hearing something of the major engine problems in St Helena 2 (bottom end failures?). Interesting that the engines (Mirrlees) may have been built in Germany rather than Stockport.
Be very pleased to hear if you have any further information re technical specification (or sources of same) for St Helena 2.
Rgds OJ


----------



## Shipbuilder

Not being an engineer, I haven't any technical specs immediately to hand, but may have them written down somewhere. I did not do the maiden voyage, being on the old ship at the time. A piston broke and punched a hole in the side of the engine casing. There were no injuries. The 3rd engineer was on watch at the time and in the control, room. He immediately shut the engines down, and eventually, they limped into Lison on the remaining one. Then they came back to Falmouth at slow speed. I joined in Falmouth as we lay in drydock having the side cut out and a new engine fitted. I was there for six weeks and then went on leave for six weeks. When I returned, we began voyage two which was beset with "teething troubles" all the way through. I never really liked _St. Helena (II)_ as much as the first one, although she was far more comfortable and steady. At full speed, there was zero vibration, and she felt like she was stationary unless you looked outside. Extremely short and fat, she could have done with another fifty feet in length to look "normal" (To me anyway)! Here are two early pictures. One is my first sight of the new ship in Cardiff when we arrived in the old ship. This was the only time the two ships were ever together, the other is at anchor St. Helena on voyage 2.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

The ship's company, Portsmouth 1982, on the eve of sailing "south!"
Bob


----------



## Moulder

Shipbuilder said:


> _Overseas Argonaut_ leaving us after standing by for three days, following serious engine-room fire, Halloween Night, 1984. Our two stewardesses facing camera.
> Bob


Now that chap in the dark tee shirt is Donald Arms innit?

(Thumb)


----------



## Shipbuilder

Yes, you are correct. Steward Donald Arms who looked more like a Scotsman than a Saint. He left shortly after to go and work on Ascension Island. Is that where you knew him from?
Bob


----------



## A.D.FROST

OilJiver said:


> Shipbuilder, many thanks for the information about the ship(s) and life aboard.
> I remember hearing something of the major engine problems in St Helena 2 (bottom end failures?). Interesting that the engines (Mirrlees) may have been built in Germany rather than Stockport.
> Be very pleased to hear if you have any further information re technical specification (or sources of same) for St Helena 2.
> Rgds OJ


Her engines were built in the UK (I was on the SAND HERON/HARRIER which were the next two engines built)Mirrlees 'K' major mark III.The failure was something to do with the bottom end bolt holes not having stress erasers on the con-rod side causing the palm to fracture.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Something was made in Germany, I am sure. If the engines were built in the UK, it was possibly the pistons that were made in Germany. My understanding was that a flaw in the centre of the rod caused it to break and it went through the side. The damage must have been pretty extensive to have to fit a new engine. I did not see the damage personally, so everything I say with regard to the engine is heresay and not guaranteed fact!
Here is a virtual tour of _St. Helena (II)_, by rolling your mouse wheel, you can trundle through the passenger accommodation and public rooms.
http://rms-st-helena.com/about-the-rms/virtual-tour/ 
Bob


----------



## A.D.FROST

Shipbuilder said:


> Something was made in Germany, I am sure. If the engines were built in the UK, it was possibly the pistons that were made in Germany. My understanding was that a flaw in the centre of the rod caused it to break and it went through the side. The damage must have been pretty extensive to have to fit a new engine. I did not see the damage personally, so everything I say with regard to the engine is heresay and not guaranteed fact!
> Here is a virtual tour of _St. Helena (II)_, by rolling your mouse wheel, you can trundle through the passenger accommodation and public rooms.
> http://rms-st-helena.com/about-the-rms/virtual-tour/
> Bob


Mirrlees was taken over by MAN and no longer build engines but supplies spares to their engines.There is a sort story in J.Lingwoods book on SD14's about the ST.HELENA which was going to be a modified SD14. at half the price.


----------



## Shipbuilder

I knew about the SD14(P). It was a standard SD14 with a passenger ship top on it. They did produce a general arrangement plan, and it was sent to the ship for us all to have a look at. Opinions amongst the officers were divided, but I thought it looked great, and would have preferred it to what we got! The new one went over the top with electronics. Even switching a light on involved a circuit board stuffed with ICs. When I left in late 1992, the ship had still not settled down, and I was glad to leave! 
Bob


----------



## Moulder

Shipbuilder said:


> Yes, you are correct. Steward Donald Arms who looked more like a Scotsman than a Saint. He left shortly after to go and work on Ascension Island. Is that where you knew him from?
> Bob


Yep - He ran the Two Boats Club on ASI - we often 'chewed the fat' about our time at sea and turns out that we were both in Biscay during some scary weather a few years before.

Smashing bloke and lovely family - am still in touch with him on Facebook now.

(Thumb)


----------



## OilJiver

Bob, many thanks for the additional information.
Fortunate for the Third Eng that he was in the control room and not outside giving an eye to the fuel racks when the rod came out. 
Tried to find a bit more information on the ship’s technical spec but with limited success. However, the CP propellers are listed as Kamewa. (think originally Swedish but now a part of Rolls Royce). Guess it was these that were of European manufacture?

AD many thanks also for your information. Did you have any significant problems with the K Majors? I guess the engines in your vessels may have been modified in light of the St Helena incident?


----------



## A.D.FROST

OilJiver said:


> Bob, many thanks for the additional information.
> Fortunate for the Third Eng that he was in the control room and not outside giving an eye to the fuel racks when the rod came out.
> Tried to find a bit more information on the ship’s technical spec but with limited success. However, the CP propellers are listed as Kamewa. (think originally Swedish but now a part of Rolls Royce). Guess it was these that were of European manufacture?
> 
> AD many thanks also for your information. Did you have any significant problems with the K Majors? I guess the engines in your vessels may have been modified in light of the St Helena incident?


Thats why I know about the ST.HELENA engines because we had to check for fractures and con-rod bore holes (where the bottom end bolt nut sits) for sharp edges which can lead to stress fractures.We once had a c/c explosion on start up caused by the lay shaft which had moved aft and rubbed against the c/c casting causing sparks which had ignited the l.o.(thats the theory any way)other than that they were ok


----------



## OilJiver

One CC explosion is one too many but that aside, glad you didn’t have too much trouble with the engines AD. 
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Here are two photographs of a model of the _St. Helena (II)_. It was built by a professional ship model firm for Curnow Shipping. Some time later, Curnow were having it transporting it somewhere for display, when a well-known courier dropped it from a great height, resulting in considerable damage. The original builders were unable to take on the repair for several months because of pressure of work, so I was given the job. I had to make a new display case, and a new sea base, put the shattered hull back together again, and make a new crane and lifeboat (both of which had been lost by the courier) and repair the extensive damage to the fine detailing of the hull and rigging. Andrew Bell later collected the repaired model, and took it back to Curnow’s head office. I last saw it at the Foreign & Commonwealth Office in 2007 when we were invited to the 25-year commemoration of the Falklands Task Force in which _St. Helena (I)_ had played a minor part.
Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

Shipbuilder, there is an article about the impending scrapping of RMS St Helena in the latest edition of "The Oldie" magazine that might interest you. If you don't want to buy the mag, PM your email address and I'll scan the article and send it to you. I would have posted it here but dunno what the score is with copywrite.

Regards, John T


----------



## Shipbuilder

John,
Thanks for info. I have found The Oldie magazine online, so I can contact them direct. I had never heard of it before - sounds interestring.
Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

Shipbuilder said:


> John,
> Thanks for info. I have found The Oldie magazine online, so I can contact them direct. I had never heard of it before - sounds interestring.
> Bob


No worries, Bob. It's a great mag, recommend it to all the Old Farts on board - just don't get too worked up by the "upper crust" tone of some of the articles. Originally started by Richard Ingrams of "Private Eye" fame. When you contact them, mention my name, it will get you nowhere.

John T


----------



## Bob S

She's visiting London in June, part of a farewell cruise

RMS ST HELENA 07/06/16	10/06/16	Tower Bridge Upper


----------



## Bob S

Arriving at Tilbury today, she will be alongside HMS Belfast in the Pool of London between 7th & 10th according to Tower bridge lift site.

http://www.towerbridge.org.uk/lift-times/


----------



## Barrie Youde

According to the Sunday Times today, it seems that RMS St Helena will have a new lease of life; because a serious hazard by way of wind turbulence has been identified (a bit late!) at the new airport at St Helena. Experienced test pilots have refused to land there, after making abortive attempts to do so.

It seems that the problem really is serious.


----------



## Engine Serang

It's an ill wind.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Not necessarily, apparently the ship is still up for sale and the Channel Islands wants to buy her! Correct about the airport, and I do not know what is going to happen. They (the government) say that they are looking into it for a solution. It should be a "piece of cake" for them to stop the wind shear, (==D) as it is a much smaller job than World-wide climate change that they are currently dealing with(Jester)
A small jetty has been built and a small ship purchased that can lay alongside it. The ship is about 18 years old, and is 300 feet long (Like the original _RMS St. Helena_), but it can carry more cargo in containers than the present _RMS St. Helena._. It has accommodation for 6 passengers, but this is going to be upgraded to 12!
The current _St. Helena_ is now almost 27-years-old and has been heavily subsidised by the British Government. Having spent millions and millions of pounds on building an airport, they may not want to carry on the shipping subsidy. Apparently smaller aircraft can land OK!
Got invited to the "do" in London, but not going, rather expensive with trains, hotels, taxis etc for a two hour reception!
Went to the "do" at the Foreign & Commonwealth Office for the 25th anniversary of the Falklands a few years ago. That was a splendid affair and a good reunion for us all. 
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder

Here is a video of the first landing of a big jet. Had to abort on first two tries, then made it safely on the 3rd.
Bob
https://youtu.be/MQiQtdq1C3g


----------



## Varley

Lucky the first was aborted. Forgot the wheelie bits (if you'd have us believe it was not contrived or part of initial landing proving)


----------



## Farmer John

They are still worried about Napoleon getting off. (I know his body was exported).


----------



## Mjroots

The BBC states that ST HELENA is the last RMS in service. The Wikipedia article on the ship states that there are four. Obviously they cannot both be correct, but which of the two has got it right?


----------



## D1566

Barrie Youde said:


> According to the Sunday Times today, it seems that RMS St Helena will have a new lease of life; because a serious hazard by way of wind turbulence has been identified (a bit late!) at the new airport at St Helena. Experienced test pilots have refused to land there, after making abortive attempts to do so.
> 
> It seems that the problem really is serious.


I wonder where the diversion airfield is?


----------



## James_C

Mjroots said:


> The BBC states that ST HELENA is the last RMS in service. The Wikipedia article on the ship states that there are four. Obviously they cannot both be correct, but which of the two has got it right?


I don't count QM2 as an RMS as that's merely an honorific title/PR stunt - she doesn't carry any mail.
I'm not sure if SCILLONIAN is still an RMS (if she ever was) as I'm sure the mail goes by helicopter these days.
SEGWUN would probably hold the mantle, however she's an inland vessel and I don't think she does any actual mail carrying these days. Plus the RMS in her case comes from Canada Post and not Royal Mail.
That being the case, the BBC is almost straight on the money as ST HELENA is the last genuine (and certainly foreign going) official RMS still in operation.


----------



## Shipbuilder

Agree with Jim, but really, it is of little importance. Years ago when there were lots of passenger liners carrying Royal Mail I don't think many of us considered the title RMS anything out of the ordinary. With both _ St. Helenas_, a big thing was made of it from the start, but even so, it was slightly incorrect. RMS meant "Royal Mail Steamer" Both _St. Helenas_ were motor ships, so they should have been RMMV, as in RMMV _Capetown Castle_ etc, but RMS sounded better(Jester)! Throughout their lives the two ships were invariably referred to by the company , and the islanders as the RMS!
Rather like the _Queen Elizabeth 2_ quickly degenerating into QE2!
Bob


----------



## Duncan112

Always this one, don't know if they fly the pennant but it's a grand day out http://www.balmahaboatyard.co.uk/mailboat.htm


----------



## Biggles Wader

Would I be correct in thinking RMS St Helena is the last Andrew Weir ship?I know the last Bank Line ships went to scrap a few years ago just after the Boularibank fought off the Somali pirates.


----------



## Ambak

James_C said:


> I don't count QM2 as an RMS as that's merely an honorific title/PR stunt - she doesn't carry any mail.
> I'm not sure if SCILLONIAN is still an RMS (if she ever was) as I'm sure the mail goes by helicopter these days.


The helicopter service to the Scillies stopped some years ago when Penzance Heliport was sold to Sainsbury's who built a supermarket on the site.


----------



## James_C

Biggles Wader said:


> Would I be correct in thinking RMS St Helena is the last Andrew Weir ship?I know the last Bank Line ships went to scrap a few years ago just after the Boularibank fought off the Somali pirates.


She's only managed by Weirs, not owned by them. Weirs are basically a ship management company these days and are owned by Hadley Shipping Co.
Bank Line was sold off to China Nav a few years before the finish in 2009, however Weirs retained the management contract.


----------



## Pompeyfan

Update on RMS St Helena here http://www.latecruisenews.com/2016/...ational-geographic-quest-iceland-pro-cruises/


----------



## hawkey01

Not the only airport to suffer with wind shear. Madeira is renown for it. 
However they can divert to Porto Santo - nothing much around St Helena.

Hawkey01


----------

